# attack of the service plumber!



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok so I got some pics on my phone, so I'm posting before deleting.

So I get a call yesterday about a clogged drain line at a retirement home we do a little work for. When I get there the maintenance man tells me they've been pulling towels out all day. These are the heavy duty disposable paper towels of which there is a box right in the middle of the maintenance shop... Humm...
So I didn't have the 1500 so I through the new drum machine in the line (by the way, love it, spending less time on drain stoppages and less time cleaning vs. the k-50) and the line gets taught. So I work it a little bit but with no luck. Tell'em I'll be back and work on it tomorrow with the happy machine. The 3" stack was a little outta wack and leaking at the wiped joint at the floor. Asked me to try to make it right and figured that ill replace the line and replace the clean out (no way I was going to try to remove that plug)

But I'm rambling...

So I get there this morning and first thing they ask me, "you going to replace that pipe, right" yea up to the clean out, "well we took off the plug and the 45 at the top cracked.


There went my schedule...

So I pull it apart and notice a quarter size hole on the outside run of the 90...
That's not getting fixed today...
Run the 1500 pull out a pile of towels then repipe the stack.
Just want it to be known this is a kitchen line that serves the prep kitchen floor sinks and dish tables. The kitchen wasn't shutting down for me to so the repair. I spent a good part of the day dodging dumps from the steamers until I could use a fernco cap then it was hold, then dump, the repeat.

So the finished product... happy with what I could do with the cards I was dealt...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

C/O a little high off the floor, no?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good. New construction guys like to see the torque nuts on the NH bands ligned up. Otherwise it looks good, I like that you took the time to put that riser clamp on the cast iron....:thumbsup:


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

No its where they wanted it and I prefer a slightly elevated C.O. for a line that will routinely get rodded.

Oh, and there is no height standard with IPC just "base of stack"

Typically around here they are around waste high


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If that old lead and oakum failed in those operating conditions, how long do you think you are going to get with that no-hub garbage?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

I fail to understand what your issue is whether its CI with or without hub, both are still cast iron.
The original stack lasted @40-50 years. The piping is in a hallway that serves the loading dock. PVC would be a weak choice with all the material they goes by the piping. I sure the cast woo be just fine.
If your issue is the bands themselves I personally have never had an issue with them seeing how I've seen bands last. If anyone of them does have to be replaced, well thats not too hard either


----------



## plumbtastic (Apr 27, 2011)

No-hub cast iron has a thinner wall.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

It should be a req in this forum, before you criticize post your own similar pictures...

Looks nice though, know what you mean with you schedule though lol


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

plumbtastic said:


> No-hub cast iron has a thinner wall.


Be that as it may, unless y'all know something I don't I not sure how I could have used S/W. Seems getting all the pipe in the hub would've been problematic, that is, unless you know how to lift up on the second floor of a 12 story building so I could get that last hub in...

"hey boss, I need a floor jack!"

Give me a break....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Be that as it may, unless y'all know something I don't I not sure how I could have used S/W. Seems getting all the pipe in the hub would've been problematic, that is, unless you know how to lift up on the second floor of a 12 story building so I could get that last hub in...
> 
> "hey boss, I need a floor jack!"
> 
> Give me a break....


Simple solution... Cut it a little short and use a 4" schwinn coupling...

"dusting off hands" installed!


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome...
Had to look up that thread...
Going to the supply house to stock the van...

By the way charlotte pipe:
.17 thickness for hub
.16-.13 for no hub

Pull out your tape and measure that!
No difference as a working material....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Simple solution... Cut it a little short and use a 4" schwinn coupling...
> 
> "dusting off hands" installed!


 Since they're all made in Asia these days, I'm betting you can only get Schwinn couplings in metric sizes.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Just will have to use silicone and stainless steel hose clamps...

If that doesn't work hav'ta break out the mighty putty!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*every one is a critic...*



plumb nutz said:


> Be that as it may, unless y'all know something I don't I not sure how I could have used S/W. Seems getting all the pipe in the hub would've been problematic, that is, unless you know how to lift up on the second floor of a 12 story building so I could get that last hub in...
> 
> "hey boss, I need a floor jack!"
> 
> Give me a break....


Cast iron no hubs work ok and are normal for around
 here for commercial work... 
It will probably last about 55 years so I think you will be in the clear.....


and It looks professional and great, 



I would probably done it out of sch40 pvc..
with plenty of purple primer..:laughing:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> Be that as it may, unless y'all know something I don't I not sure how I could have used S/W. Seems getting all the pipe in the hub would've been problematic, that is, unless you know how to lift up on the second floor of a 12 story building so I could get that last hub in...
> 
> "hey boss, I need a floor jack!"
> 
> Give me a break....




The right way...place 3 hubs close together so you can pull it away from wall get all the pipe in, then when you push it back towards the wall everything will be in. Just yarn and caulk the joint.
The easy way use a kafer fitting, the easiest way use no hub...

Looks good to me co a little high but I wouldnt have changed that either.

And no-hub is def not a bad material.


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see how no hub isn't good. When I worked on the new hospital tower all the drainage was no hub cast iron. Im confident that if they had any doubts we wouldn't have installed it.

By the way nice work.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> The right way...place 3 hubs close together so you can pull it away from wall get all the pipe in, then when you push it back towards the wall everything will be in. Just yarn and caulk the joint.


We call that "buckling a joint."


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

In all honesty we only lead flanges and the occasional mop sink, if we run hub we use them rubbers...


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

But nice to know if I ever come across something where I could try that


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't believe no-hub could be considered a controversial topic. What is this, 1970?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plumber666 said:


> Can't believe no-hub could be considered a controversial topic. What is this, 1970?


:laughing:


----------

